# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Urime per vitin e ri

## Erjola-Ajsbergu

Ju lutem me thoni nje shprehje ose vjershe te bukur per ti uruar dikujt vitin e ri... Pleaseeeee

----------


## Izadora

Varet per cilin/cilen eshte ky urim !

Per  prinderit, te dashuren / te dashurin, per shoqerin etj.

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

Per shoqerine.......nje urim te cilin tia coj me sms.....me kupton??????

----------


## tetovarja87

1. Nje dite kure zemra do te behet gure,
do te haroj jeten,veten,dashurin,
por kure nje ze,nje fytyr,
ty,syte e shokut / shoqes me te mire....


2. 
Nje ylle ne qiell,sa bukur shendrit,
kjo hene e bukur po na fal kete drite,
qielli i kalter dic'ka te tregon,
se ke nje shoqe qe asnjeher s'te haron,
Me dashuri vitin e ri ta urron.



3. Shpresat dhe qellimet i lidhin brigjet e jetes,
kurse festat i memorohen kujteses sime,
dhe me bejne mua t'i kujtoj ata qe i dua,
Fate,lumturi,shendet d'uke uu deshiruar.


4. Sote nje varge deshirash me kaploj,
por nje e vecoj,
krah te kem te fluturoj,
atje ku je ti te ndaloj,
vitin e ri te u'a urroj...


respekte e nderuar...shpreso se do t'iu pelqejn...

----------


## BOKE

Sa ka deti peshk e ngjala
aq prej meje ke te fala
Mos kujto se te harrova
sms ta dergova.

Lol

----------


## martini1984

> Per shoqerine.......nje urim te cilin tia coj me sms.....me kupton??????


C'fare ti ndjen apo mendon per shoqerine.
Natyrisht SMS.

----------


## tetovarja87

gjithc'ka qe ju lendon le te zhduket,
per ju e derguar c'do luje le te pranohet,
nuk ju harova,gjithmon u kujtova,
Me fate vitine e ri me shpirte ua urroj.

----------


## martini1984

> gjithc'ka qe ju lendon le te zhduket,
> per ju e derguar c'do luje le te pranohet,
> nuk ju harova,gjithmon u kujtova,
> Me fate vitine e ri me shpirte ua urroj.


Pak a  shume keshtu.

----------


## tetovarja87

> Pak a  shume keshtu.


FLM SystemA.....
urrimi me i bukur sipas meje do te ishte ajo qe per momenti te vjen ne mendje,qe e ndjen....qe te del nga zemra....
respekte....

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

Ma kujtoni pak ate: Te uroj 365 dite lumturi, 12 muaj dashuri etj, etj.... se kaq mbaj mend

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Ma kujtoni pak ate: Te uroj 365 dite lumturi, 12 muaj dashuri etj, etj.... se kaq mbaj mend


_Të uroj 12 muaj lumturi,52 weekende qetesi,365 ditë dashuri, 8760 orë paqe,525600 minuta sukses,31536000 sekonda miqesi._

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

thnx.......kisha nga nje ore qe doja ta kujtoja po sme vinte fare ne mendje......sh sh flm..

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

Ja disa te tjera qe mi sollen me sms..
Ardhja e vitit te ri me jep mundesine dhe kenaqesine te zgjedh pershendetjet dhe urimet me te mira per ju e familjen tuaj..Gezuar 2010!

Nese sonte qielli eshte pikture e nderrimit te viteteve uroj qe ky vit qe po vjen te jete piktura me ngjyra e jetes tende..Gezuar!

----------


## davidd

....................................2010

----------

